# Der Ritter als Tank aber auch als guter DD



## Ultimativ113 (25. Februar 2009)

Seid gegrüßt ihr Ritter!

Wenn man den Begriff Ritter hört hat man sofort ein bekanntes Bild im Kopf: Mächtige Rüstung die im Sonnenlicht erstrahlt, Tapfer sitzend auf einem edlem Ross, Verteidiger der Armen und Schwachen.
Dieses Bild bestätig sich im Laufe des Spielerlebnisses in RoM.
Doch zunächst einmal zu den Anfängen des Dahseins eines Ritters:

Die Klasse an sich Klasse an sich hab eine nette Waffenauswahl:

 1. Einhandschwerter
 2. Einhandstreitkolben in RoM als Schlagwaffe gekennzeichnet
 3. Schild
 4. Zweihandschwerter
 5. Zweihandstreitkolben

Außerdem eine Rüstungsauswahl:

 1. lvl 1-24 Stoff, Leder und Kette
 2. ab lvl 24 Stoff, Leder, Kette und *Platte*

Diese Auswahl erinnert einige bestimmt an den Paladin aus World of Warcraft und dagegen möchte ich zunächst einmal nichts einwenden.

Auch ähnlich und schlüssig ist es das man als Ritter die zwei Möglichkeiten hat die eines *Tanks* mit einem glänzedem Schild und einer Einhandwaffe seiner die Weiten der Spielwelt erkunden kann wärend sich eine Horde fießer Kobolde die Waffen an dir stumpf schlagen.

Oder die eines mächtigen *DD*-Held in glänzender Rüstung, einer riesigen Zweihandwaffe (die hoffentlich keine RL-Komplexe ausgleichen soll)  der seine Gegner in Stücke reisst und als gefeierter Duellsieger durch die Städte und Dörfer stolziert.

Doch nocheinmal zurück zum Klassenvergleich Ritter(RoM)aladin(WoW), denn ich habe die dritte möglichkeit des World of Warcraft Paladin nicht vergessen, dies ist die Aufgabe des Healers!

Wie es sich mittlerweile schon Herumgesprochen haben sollte gibt es in Runes of Magic ein Zwei-Klassen-System welches einem die Möglichkeit gewährt Sekundär eine Sekundärkasse seperat doch in einem Charakter vereint Hochzuleveln. Was mich zu der von mir gewählten Klassenkombination Ritter-Priester bringt.

Es ist doch für einen jeden Spieler der auf der Suche nach einer Dungen-Gruppe ist ein Traum auf die wohl am häufigsten gestellte Suchnachricht "Suchen noch Healer und Tank für..." zu antworten ich kann Healen und Tanken, jedoch ist es leider nicht so einfach. Denn sobald man als Primärklasse in seinen eigenen Vier-Wänden (Playerhouse) bei seinem Housekeeper die *Primärklasse Ritter Stufe XX Sekundärklasse Priester Stufe XX *gewälht hat ist man kein vollständiger Heiler. Wäre wohl auch zu schön um wahr zu sein xD.

Obwohl es auch schön ist als "nur" Ritter durch die Lande zu ziehen ist es noch schöner als Ritter-Priester umherzuwandern, denn duch das Klassenwechseln gehen nicht alle Klassenspezifischen Fähigkeiten verloren die man sich mühsam mit den gut gehüteten Talentpunkten (Talentpunkte sind in RoM nötig Spells und Fähigkeiten weiter auszubilden dies ersätzt den in WoW nötigen Gang zum Klassenlehrer) ausgebildet hat. 
Nein. Jede Klasse hat zwei Spellbuch-Kapitel ein Primärklassenspezifischen und ein "einfaches" Klassenspezifisches.
Dabei findet man in dem Kapitel des Priesters so nette Casts wie "Schnelle Heilung" oder Hots (Heals over time) und Dmg-Reduzierende Auren/Buffs welche man auch problemlos in einfachen Kämpfen anwenden kann ohne sonderliche Manaeinbusen zu verzeichnen zu haben, da man mithilfe von 5 Minuten buffs auf seiner Waffe "Heiliges Siegel" man einen Debuff auf den Gegner aufbaut und durch den Cast "Mana-Regeneration" das durchs heilen uneingeplante Mana problemlos wiederherstellen kann. Dies ist in Kämpfen die jegliche Siegel/Mana/Aufmerksamkeit erfordern nicht Ratsam speziell als Tank in einer Instanz. Jedoch als DD macht ihr sicherlich jedem primären Heiler der einen Manaengpass hat eine freude euch bei z.B. Aoe-Dmg euch selbst zu heilen.

Hierbei ist es wichtig den "*Priester in sich" auf einer mindestens ähnlich hohen Stufe wie seine Primärklasse zu haben*.

*Die Stufe eines Spells der momentan gewählten Sekundärklasse kann nicht die Stufe der momentan aktiven Primärklasse überschreiten, sie steigt mit jedem Level weiter auf.

Weiteres zur Klasse des Ritters demnächst...

[attachment=6883:hansza4.gif]


----------



## Centralinho (26. Februar 2009)

Ultimativ113 schrieb:


> Weiteres zur Klasse des Ritters demnächst...
> 
> [attachment=6883:hansza4.gif]



Sehr schöne Einführung!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich spiele mir auch gerade die Kombi Ritter/ Priester hoch (aktuelles Level 14/14). Und zwar so, dass nie mehr als ein Level Unterschied besteht.

Bin schon gespannt auf Deine nächsten Beiträge. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aremaron (1. März 2009)

Jo bin au gespannt. Wisst ihr zufällig welche Attribute ich verbessern sollte um ordentlich tanken zu können usw.


----------



## Haggl (1. März 2009)

Ich habe gelesen (ich glaube in der aktuellen PC Games), dass eine kombi Ritter/Krieger auch sehr sinnvoll sein soll, da man dann noch mehr aushält. Da ich gerade erst mit RoM anfange, habe ich da noch keine eigenen Erfahrungen gemacht.
Da ich persönlich nicht heilen will, sondern lieber ein Tank bin (habe in einem anderen MMO lange zeit einen Tank gespielt), wollte ich fragen ob diese Kombi sinnvoll ist und ob dann damit wirklich mehr aushält.


----------



## Khazkal (3. März 2009)

Ich Persönlich finde, das Knight/Warri die bessere wahl zum tanken ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gründe dafür: 

1. Eure Hauptklasse bekommt 10% der Attribute der Zweitklasse. Das bedeutet einen großen Bonus auf pdef und HP.

2. Durch den Warri bekommt man einen Zornbalken und man kann einige Fähigkeiten des Warris auch als Knight benutzen. (z.B. Hieb, Wütend, Wirbelwind, Berserker, Axttraining, Verteidigungshaltung und Brutale Kraft)

3. Er ist auch ein sehr guter AE-Tank, durch Fähigkeiten wie Wirbelwind und Tornadoschild.

4. Die Komboskills die der Knight erlangt, sind ziemlich gut zum tanken.


Der einzige Nachteil am K/W ist das er wenig Mana und mdef besitzt. Ist aber kein großes manko.


Alles in allem klappt das tanken aber genausogut mit jeder anderen Klasse. Somit bleibt die Klassenwahl eigentlich nur eine Sache des geschmacks.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Khaz


----------



## Michael0312 (12. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 

vielen Dank für die einleitenden Worte und Beiträge. 

Ich bin Ritter (23) und Priester (22). 

1. Könnt ihr mir bitte eine Talentverteilung-Empfehlung geben?
2. Ist beim Ritter ab Levl. 24 wirklich schon Platte möglich?
3. Welche Fähigkeiten/Berufe auszubauen ist empfehlenswert?

Für eure Antworten bedanke ich mich recht herzlich und wünsche euch noch ein schönes Osterfest.

Gruß

Michael0312


----------



## WR^Velvet (13. April 2009)

Khazkal schrieb:


> Ich Persönlich finde, das Knight/Warri die bessere wahl zum tanken ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



1. Also die 10% Boni machen sich nahezu 0 bemerkbar.
Laß das mal großzügig gerechnet 200HP und 40 defense machen.
Bei 10k+ HP und 14k Defense nun wirklich Erbsenzählerei.
Der 10% Boni ist ein netter nebeneffekt aber sicher kein Auswahlkriterium für eine Subklasse.
Wenn es um Boni geht wählt man Knight/Scout. Das Extraitem zum Pimpen (bow/X-Bow) bringen da weit mehr als die 10% der Subklasse.

2. Jeder kann nützliche Skills seiner Subklasse nutzen. Ich als Knight/Mage z.B. Fireball, Blitzschlag, Stille usw.
Berserker oder Verteidigungshaltung würde ich am Boss nicht empfehlen.
Berserker läßt dich schneller down gehen wie du sry schreiben kannst und Verteidigungshaltung reduziert dein DMG und somit Potentiellen Aggroaufbau enorm was dich wiederum dazu bringt sry zu sagen nachdem die Mages dir die Aggro geklaut haben.

3. Als AE Tank ist die Mage Kombo um ein Vielfaches besser. KnightWarrior ist ein super Solotank. In einer Gruppe von Mobs fühlt sich der Knight/Mage doch um einiges wohler.
Wirlwind braucht Zorn ist somit nicht Instant einsetzbar womit effektiv nur Shield Bash bleibt.
Knight/Mage hingegen hat 3 AE Skills wovon einer instant geht, einer ein Buff ist und der 3. halt Shield bash ist.
Effektif kann diese Kombo selbst in Massen von Mobs gut Aggro erzeigen und reduziert dazu noch den eingehenden Schaden.

4. der 15er Elite ist ganz nett. Mehr Schaden mit Shield bash ist ma nicht von schlechten Eltern.
20er Elite macht diesen aber wieder zunichte. 2h Axe Mastery bringt mehr Schaden mit einer 2h Axt was dich dann wieder von abhält Shield Bash zu nutzen.
der 25er ist wieder OK, Kosten für Wirlwind reduziert + Wunde. Der 30 und 35er Skill wiederum sind nahezu unbrauchbar.
Knight/Priest kann den Aggroaufbau der Gruppe reduzieren, Knight/Scout macht mehr Aggro, Knight/Rogue is nen Critmonster und Knight/Mage ist der AE Tank schlecht hin.

Will die Warri Kombo nicht schlecht machen.
Aber alle Vorteile die du genannt hast können andere Kombos Topen.
Knight/Warri kann von allem etwas, ist aber auf nichts Speziallisiert.
Die Kombo ist sicher geeignet als PvP Kombo mit 2h Axt, Str Equip und Abrüsten.
Da sehe ich eher das Augenmerk der warri Kombo.

Die beste tankkombo gibts eh nicht.
Jeder sollte den für sich geeigneten Spieltyp raussuchen.


@Michael0312
1. Defense und HP sind das wichtigste für den tank.
Sozusagen sein lebenselixier.
Lege dich auf einen Angriffsskill fest (Abrüsten oder Heiliger Schlag). Empfehlung Heiliger Schlag
Ansonsten erst mal nur die wichtigen Buffs sowie Passiven Eigenschaften. Rüstung Verstärken, Wiederstandsfähigkeit, Verteidigungstechnik, Schildmeister
Wenn das erledigt ist kannst dich allemal noch um die restlichen Skills kümmern.

2. ja
3. Alchemie ist für Ritter empfehlenswert
Attributerhöhung sowie diche Tränke können für einen Ritter nie die falsche Wahl sein.


----------



## Shadow80 (29. Juni 2009)

Hätte da mal ne Frage:

Ich habe als Mage angefangen und nun Ritter hinzugenommen, in wie weit beeinflußt dies meine Elite Skills? Hat man immer beides (Level der beiden Klassen hab ich immer gleich) jenachdem welche halt gerade als Primary eingestellt ist? Oder werde die Skills nur von der Klasse die ich wirklich zuerst ausgewählt hatte beeinflußt?

Danke im Voraus für jegliche Hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß


----------



## Neodron (15. November 2009)

WR^Velvet schrieb:


> 1. Also die 10% Boni machen sich nahezu 0 bemerkbar.
> Laß das mal großzügig gerechnet 200HP und 40 defense machen.
> Bei 10k+ HP und 14k Defense nun wirklich Erbsenzählerei.
> Der 10% Boni ist ein netter nebeneffekt aber sicher kein Auswahlkriterium für eine Subklasse.
> ...





Eines wollen wir gleich klar stellen Knight/Mage ist eine Kombo die nur nachteile mit sich bringt, eliteskills machen mag.dmg. das heißt selbst wenn du int pimpst bleibt dein dmg output =0 und im pvp haste gleich verlogern, knight/priest ist ein unterstützungs tank, was berserker angeht ist es  eines der sinnvollsten skills die die kombo knight/warrior mit sich bringt da  dein aggro net zu topen ist,diese kombo weist auch einen betrachtlichen bmg output zu dem kannste 2 hand-äxte tragen,+ der nette stärke bonus, mehr stärke=mehr schaden=mehr aggro fazit ritter/krieger ist DER tank!!


----------

